# Abbotts Okeetee ???



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

i dont now if this is the right place to put this but i was wondering if any one has produced a Abbotts Okeetee stripe or if any one in the world is working on it. if there is one is there any ware with a picture i can see


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

They may be being produced but i dont think ive seen any pics of them(if they do exist)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

go onto the yankie forums and go to lee abbotts website.. if anyone has done it it will be lee himself.
he has a few projects going i know that for sure as i was speaking to him last week.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i don't know about Abbotts stripe, but Carol Huddleston at Low Belly Reptiles in the States has produced an okeetee motley :mf_dribble:


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

wow that motley looks good.
thanks all for your replys i was just intrested to see what a stripe looked like, i guess ill just have to wait


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> i don't know about Abbotts stripe, but Carol Huddleston at Low Belly Reptiles in the States has produced an okeetee motley :mf_dribble:


i was gonna post that, but i couldn't remember who had it:lol2:


----------

